# Raleigh Bike



## Hsean (Jun 3, 2008)

I have an older raliegh SuperBe, It might be 70's, not even sure if i post here but it was struck by a car I think, since there a small bend in frame and forks and fenders, but it's been stored indoors and is in alright condition, I fixed most of the bike but I'm wondering what I should do more to it and how, is there a way to get paint to make it looks better without repainting? a kew for my forks? and is it okay to upgrade the parts? and the front light's wireing dunfuses me.


----------



## JOEL (Jun 3, 2008)

That bike looks pretty nice to me. If the frame and fork are bent, I can't see it in the picture, and the wrinkle in the fender isn't too bad.

You can get some touchup paint to match and cover the scratches - or not.  It would look great if you simply clean and wax it.


----------



## Hsean (Jun 3, 2008)

*..*

The bottom bracket has big rust spots I wanna fix, the fender might come that way, the other sides the same


----------



## kz1000 (Jul 3, 2008)

Need a parts bike, or another for Twins


----------

